# Truck Topper Storage



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey - wanted to see if anyone had a ideas about truck topper storage. I *hope* that winter is finally over and I can take off the topper. I basically use it in the winter to keep the snow out of the bed. Anyway, it is not a traditional style. My topper has an extended rear door area that requires that I remove the tailgate to install it. I have room outside to store it but can't fit it inside. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can store this outside of the ground? Perhaps something simple that I can build to keep it up off the ground. Thanks!


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not a truck topper in my answer but can be a solution to your question. My bother had an old jeep with a removable hardtop. He had the height in his garage to fabricate a pulley system that raised it and secured it high enough that he was able to pull his boat in underneath it. Clever idea he had. I've seen others just prop theirs on concrete blocks outside the garage and cover with a tarp. When I had my jeep, it was a soft top. My storage system was less cumbersome as I simply tucked it behind the roll and tumble rear seat…


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Before my neighbors' tree fell on mine, I just backed it into a 3 sided corral affair. Just a little bit wider than the truck with the top rail just a little bit higher than the truck bed rail. Back in, lift or jack it up high enough to slide a couple 2×4s under it and drive off. About a 5 minute turn around.


----------

